# Power



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

My passenger side power window started acting up today. First, I noticed it rolled up very slowly. After powering the window back down, it essentially shut down half way up again. The drivers side window was working with no problems.

A couple of hours later, I tried again and it seemed to be working fine. It is still operating slower than the driver's side but never completely stopped working.

Have had a couple of problems in the past with GM's window motors. Something tells me the motor is on the verge of failing.

Anyone have any issues with their power windows?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

I owuld take it to a responsible dealer and tell them to fix it...


----------

